# How to terrorize your dogs in less than 10 minutes...



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Saving Gotham...one bat terror at a time.









Be afraid, Ichabod Crane, the headless horseman rides tonight!









Teenage mutant ninja turtles...pit bulls in a half shell!









And after being thrown by the unruly bucking bitch, the headless horseman rides again on his faithful steed, Luna.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG wayyy to cute , that turtle is awesome though. Gotta enter one in the halloween contest on here for sure


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lmao @ the headless horseman being thrown by the unruly bucking bitch! 

Great shots! Definitly Halloween contest material!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha those are great, I love the eyes on the turtle and the bat girl  great pups


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love it so much LOL i need to go out and get an outfit for ozai lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely way too cute!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shadowwolf said:


> Saving Gotham...one bat terror at a time.


definately my fav.. great pics!!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaha great pics!!!

I've been trying to find some costumes for my boy Whit, saw a nice skeleton and shark costumes haha.


----------

